# Considering DDR line Dale cross



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Been thinking about breeding my 21/2 year old Airedale girl.http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1038602/Kasbah-vom-Treffenwald
She is a great all rounder...retrieves in a lab club, upland in a Spaniel club,and now am doing protection work...pre PSA.
Really have two choices a very strong young male Lennox Treffenwald or an older dog who I have had on a sleeve ,,seen his get...an example http://youtu.be/8nVi_42kcx8

Or Arthus http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/93892/Arthus-von-Bella-Donna
See vid
Kasbah is almost over the top drivey while Lennox is similiarly described...Arthus no slouch but how can I say it ...a more measured dog.
How do ya choose?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

which traits blend well with your female? Which would help produce the type of pups you want? If you consider both equally good then factors such as fees, who's available when your female cycles, etc may become considerations.

If all that fails then you flip a coin and do what comes up.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd flip a coin. Never understood why handlers have to run the agility course, the dog is supposed to run!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

What do you know about the "strong young dog's" background? 
You know what the older dog produces. 
Have you talked with working Dale folks that can tell you what your bitch's lines would be compatible with?


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> What do you know about the "strong young dog's" background?
> You know what the older dog produces.
> Have you talked with working Dale folks that can tell you what your bitch's lines would be compatible with?


I have spoken to Kasbah's breeder in Germany,she is the one who sent me the inbreeding coefficient material i had posted. She also bred the young dog Lennox. 
Could not get a preference from her.
As I have seen what the older dog produced,know his hip cert. and messed with him in protection I think thats where i am going.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh yeah truth be told with the exception of Stew Tardiff in NH breeders here are just beginning to use German lines.
Stew thinks the the Kasbah x Arthus cross would be dynamite and says a bitch pup from that litter back to Lennox which he owns is the way to go.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Arthus gets my vote too. Good luck with whatever dog you choose. Not enough working Airedales in NA.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I tend to lean toward the producers--especially if they have produced with your bitch's line and various others and if he is dominant for producing certain traits. If the others don't have health certs, that's the deciding factor for me. I also have to wonder about the drives characerization. My female Khyndra has go, go, go drive. Her off switch is learned. I often go back and forth as to what is true drive vs. reactivity. Whereas Rhemy is ALWAYS 100% on in the work but has a true off switch. So I say they complement one another. Both are from fairly linebred pedigrees. 

T


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

I appreciate your opinions,and right now the proven producer trumps.
Thanks again


----------

